# أجزاء محرك الديزل



## م.محمود جمال (26 أبريل 2009)

http://www.mekshat.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10399

قد تعلمت الصمت من الثرثار ...
والتساهل من المتعصب ....
واللطف من الغليظ...
والاغرب انني لا اعترف بجميل هؤلاء المعلمين !!

جبران


----------



## مختار عبد الوهاب (4 يوليو 2010)

ما هي اجزاء محرك الديزل وما هي وظيفة كل جزء منها


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي الكريم


----------



## طه على حمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا جدا


----------



## black88star (26 أكتوبر 2010)

يديك العافية ,,بتوفيق ان شاء الله 
عــــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## صباح كريم (17 يناير 2011)

*اجزاء محرك الديزل*

يمكن ان نقسم اجزاء محرك الديزل الى مجموعتين رئيسيتين :-
1. مجموعة الاجزاء الثابتة stationary parts group 
2 . مجموعة الاجزاء المتحركة moving parts group
1 . ان مجموعة الاجزاء الثابتة تشمل البناء الخارجي للمحرك والذي ترتبط به الاجزاء المكملة للمحرك كما وتعمل داخل هذا البناء الخارجي للمحرك الاجزاء المتحركة ويمكننا ان نميز الاجزاء الثابتة بالنظر لشكلها الخارجي وان لهذه المجموعة خصائص صناعية لكل جزء منها من حيث العناصر الداخلة في عملية تصنيعها وذلك لتعرض هذه الاجزاء الى ضغوط ودرجات حرارة متباينة القوى والاتجاه من جزء الى اخر وكذلك للجزء الواحد ذاته فهناك قوة مؤثرة داخلية وخارجية ومن اجل الحصول على كتلة ذات بناء هيكلي مترابط تصنع هذه الاجزاء من عناصر مقاومة لقوى الشد والحرارة والاحتكاك كما وانها تحتوي على فجوات وممرات لمرور الزيت والماء لغرض تبريد الاجزاء المعرضة لدرجات حرارة عالية وكذلك وجود فتحات خاصة لتثبيت الاجزاء بعضها مع البعض الاخر , وتتكون المجموعة الثابتة من الاجزاء التالية :-
1 . صندوق المحور القلاب crank case 
2 . راس الاسطوانة cylinder head 
3 . كتلة الاسطوانة cylinder block 
4 . الاشطوانة cylinder
صندوق المحور القلاب :-
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ويحتوي هذا لجزء على حوض الزيت ومواقع جلوس المحور القلاب وايضا مواقع جلوس الحدبات في بعض المحركات عندما يكون عمود الحدبات في الجزء الاسفل من كتلة الاسطوانة وفي بعض المحركاتيتكون صندوق المحور القلاب من جزئين علوي وسفلي فالجزء العلوي يسمى بصندوق المحور القلاب العلوي والجزء السفلي يسمى بصندوق المحور القلاب السفلي .
كما ويصنع هذا الصندوق من معادن تمتاز بالمتانة العالية لمقاومة قوى الطرد المركزي للمحور القلاب وعزم القصور الذاتي الناشئة من الحركة الدورانية السريعة للمحور القلاب ويصنع من حديد الزهر ( cast iron )
راس الاسطوانة :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ يعتبر هذا لجزء من الاجزاء الرئيسية والمهمة في عمل المحرك حيث يقوم بغلق مجموعة الاسطوانات من الاعلى ويحدد هذا الجزء مع النهاية الميته العليا للمكبس حجم وشكل غرفة الاحتراق ويعتبر راس الاسطوانة من الاجزاء المعقدة تصنيعيا بسبب تعرضه لدرجات الحرارة والضغط العاليين وكذلك لاحتوائه على صمامات دخول الهواء وخروج العادم وكذلك يحتوي على مقاعد جلوس الصمامات وموجهات الصمامات والاذرع المتأرجحة ومواقع تثبيت الحاقنات وصمامات الهواء في المحركات التي يتم تشغيلها بواسطة الهواء المضغوط وكذلك يحتوي على ممرات لمرور الماء والزيت ويحتوي على فتحات لتثبيت رأس الاسطوانة مع كتلة مجموعة الاسطوانات بلوالب مصنوعة بمتانة عالية من الفولاذ السبائكي كما ويفصل راس الاسطوانة عن مجموعة كتلة الاسطوانة بحشوة خاصة (gasket ) لمنع تسربات التي قد تحصل اثناء عمل المحرك .


وللموضوع بقية مع تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 يناير 2011)

*بعض النصائح في اعطال الكير الاوتوماتيكي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :28:
عندما قرأت بعض المواضيع التى تتعلق بمشاكل القير الاوتو 
حبيت اكتب بعض النصائح : 
اذا حصل اي خلل في القير وذهبت للورشه غالبا يقولو انه يحتاج للتوضيب 
السبب البعض منهم ما يقدر يحدد العطل ،، فيغير كل القطع الداخليه من 
كلتشات وتروس وحساسات الخ 

صوره:








قد تكون المشكله فقط في حساس او انسداد داخل مجارى الزيت (بدى بلف) او 
ما يسمى بمخ القير ،، 

صوره:





صوره:






خذ واحد مثال لقير تعطلت السرعه الرابعه ..
صاحبنا يقول القير ما صار يغير السرعه الاخيره (الرابعه) 
اول ورشه قالو ان القير يحتاج توضيب 
الثانى : يقول عندك كلتشات السرعه الربعه محترقه تحتاج تغيير 
الثالث : قال نفس كلام الثاني ،، لكن يقول نوضب القير بالكامل افضل لك 
الرابع: يقول نغير ما يسمي بالمخ (بدى بلف ) 

صاحبنا ما شاء الله عليه مفتّح شوى وما اقتنع في كلامهم 

المهم بعد كذا طب في صاحب ورشه فاهم وعنده ضمير وامانه 
قال ياخي مشكلتك تكلف 340 ريال فقط قطع غيار وشغل يد 

صاحبنا فغر وما صدق الامين




قال بغيرلك حساس السرعه الثالثه والربعه والقير بيضبط ان شاء الله 
كلها نص ساعه والشغله منتهيه ،، فكو كارتير القير وغيرو الحساسات العطلانه 
وصار منتاز ،،، 

الشاهد 
لا تستعجل في الحكم علي القير انه يحتاج توضيب كامل 
وفيه بعض الدلالات اللى تساعد علي معرفه ذلك 

خذ عندك مثال : 
تدعس بنزين والسياره ثقيله او ما تقوم 
اما يكون الزيت ناقص ،،، او طرمبة الزيت تحتاج تغيير 
 
صوره:





كمان واحد ايقزامبل 
القير يتاخر في التعشيق عند نقل العصا من الP الي ال D 

صوره:







السبب قد يكون الزيت ناقص 

صوره:






او الطنجره ضعيفه و
.تحتاج تغيير 

صوره:




مثال :
تاخير في التغييرات الشغله كهربائيه بحته اما من الحساسات 


صوره:




او من انسداد في المخ ،، والقطع الميكانيكه بتكون سليمه 

الامثله اللى تدل علي ان القير ما يحتاج توضيب في بعض الحالات كثيره 
ذكرت بعض منها 


طيب لو ان القير فعلا يحتاج توضيب ،، وتوجهت لاي مركز خاص بالقيرات 
وقال بنعطيك قير مجدد جاهز ساعه وتستلم سيارتك ،، طبعا بياخذو القديم . 

ارفض ذلك ووضب القير اللي خاص بسيارتك ،، 
لان قير سيارتك بيكون الاصلى والقطع اللي فيه اللي ما تتغير اصليه مثل العمود 
ومجموعه التروس وعمود حامل الطنجره الخ ،،، 

طبعا القير المجدد ممكن يكون منكسر فيه احدى الاعمده واستبدلوه بعمود تجارى 
او يكون فيه ميول بسيط ويسبب رجه في السياره ،، 
وهاتك تغيير كفرات وترصيص وغير عمود كردان ،، وبتخش في متاهات انت في غنى عنها ،، 

وينطبق الكلام هذا علي السلف والدينمو والكمبرسر 

منقول


----------



## انمارعبدالكريم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

احسنت


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

